# long vs short filler whats the difference



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Tried to search this but no luck unless I did something wrong. What is the difference between long/short filler cigars. Thanks for the help


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

friz said:


> Tried to search this but no luck unless I did something wrong. What is the difference between long/short filler cigars. Thanks for the help


Long Filler- Means that each piece of the filler is a single leaf that runs end to end of the cigar. Most premium handmades are made from this type of filler.

Short Filler- Are shorter pieces of tobacco, it is used in some handmade cigars like Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana. It is also what is used in most machine made drug store cigars.

Clear as mud????


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Often, the short fill tobacco comes from the cuttings of the long fillers during rolling. That's how they claim to have the "same tobacco as _so-and-so ultra premium_".

Then, there are sandwich cigars. Made from a mixture of some long fill and some short fill.

If you're asking the difference in how they smoke...typically the LF's will be have a straiter burn, tighter ash, and a more consistent flavor. Also, SF's tend to release little bits of tobacco onto your tongue and lips. Sandwich gars, give the best of both worlds...lower price than LF and better construction than SF.


----------



## nub (Dec 2, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Long Filler- Means that each piece of the filler is a single leaf that runs end to end of the cigar. Most premium handmades are made from this type of filler.
> 
> Short Filler- Are shorter pieces of tobacco, it is used in some handmade cigars like Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana. It is also what is used in most machine made drug store cigars.
> 
> Clear as mud????


Yep. Short filler is basically comprised of remnants and tobacco scraps. It will burn faster and is generally considered low-grade.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help that is an easy explanation


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Also, when using short-filler tobacco, I imagine that the variations in a blend would be greater which would effect the taste as previously stated. It is a lot easier to blend when you're dealing with whole leafs instead of little pieces here and there and trying to make a consistent cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have had a few nice SF cigars too so don't totally put them to the side. The LvH is my go-to and is a good smoke at a decent price too.

945


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Not to thread jack, but in a similar vein, what exactly is medium filler? Is this just what people refer to when there is a mix of long and short filler in a cigar?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ericb13 said:


> Often, the short fill tobacco comes from the cuttings of the long fillers during rolling. That's how they claim to have the "same tobacco as _so-and-so ultra premium_".
> 
> Then, there are sandwich cigars. Made from a mixture of some long fill and some short fill.


A good example is the Tatuaje P Series. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it's made from the scraps of the Havana VI. It is rumored to have both "medium" & "long" filler.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> A good example is the Tatuaje P Series. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it's made from the scraps of the Havana VI. It is rumored to have both "medium" & "long" filler.


The P Series is 60% medium, and 40% long. What the hell does medium filler mean?
Vitolas - Tatuaje/Series P


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

SureShot81 said:


> The P Series is 60% medium, and 40% long. What the hell does medium filler mean?
> Vitolas - Tatuaje/Series P


Not sure about this one...my guess is that it is from leaves that were possibly too short or mis-shapen to be considered LF? Either that or it is the "longer" cuttings from the rolling process. If you watch someone roll, you'll see that sometimes they cut off pretty big chunks of the leaf...maybe those are the medium fills.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just what the site says.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, this was really informative! I was curious about the same thing...:mrgreen:


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

if you like Arturo Fuente you can smoke bits and pieces of AF's in one of these the Curly Head and the Curly Head Deluxe. Tabacalera A. Fuente sell the left over bits and pieces to the company J.C. Newman in Tampa. one of the last cigar makers in Tampa Fl. 
a friend of mine told me stories of these big cigar manufacturer promotions in Tampa where they would give out a ton of cigars. no idea how good they were as he doesn't smoke premiums


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Smoke Rises said:


> if you like Arturo Fuente you can smoke bits and pieces of AF's in one of these the Curly Head and the Curly Head Deluxe. Tabacalera A. Fuente sell the left over bits and pieces to the company J.C. Newman in Tampa. one of the last cigar makers in Tampa Fl.
> a friend of mine told me stories of these big cigar manufacturer promotions in Tampa where they would give out a ton of cigars. no idea how good they were as he doesn't smoke premiums


 I keep a few of the deluxe maduros around, good smoke for less then 3 bucks a stick. Yep they are made from leftovers from AF


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I always thought the long filler was leaf end to end......medium filler is leaf that may have fallen off the table but not on the floor.....short filler is what is sweep up off the floor and reused. Just kidding.......
I smoke the Drew LVH a few times a week and they seem ok for sub 2 dollar smoke. I was told they are a sandwich type...you do get one that may burn faster than some of the others or one that is plugged and can't draw on, but not often. I just like them because they have two naked ladies on the ring.


----------

